# Clinic - long reining/lunging/in hand work



## HiPo'sHuman (3 July 2018)

As per title, looking for a clinic ideally on long reining. I hate it but itll be fab to bring baby pony back into work after lami issues. Probably not keen on it because Im so unfit(!) and only know the absolute basics!

Failing a clinic, any recommendations for an instructor? Happy to travel, based in Cheshire.


----------

